# إلى كل من يبحث عن >>> برنامج متكامل لحصر الكميات وحساب التكاليف <<<



## bomayar (29 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى كل أعضاء منتدى الهندسة المدنية الكرام :​ 
أعيد عليكم جميعا طرح نسخة البرنامج الكامل للحصر الشامل بعد تمام التنقيح والمراجعة راجيا من السادة مشرفى المنتدى تثبيت هذا البرنامج لفترة حتى يستفيد منه أكبر عدد ممكن من المهندسين وتعم الفائدة على الجميع وينالنى قسط وافر من دعاء كل من يقوم بإستخدام البرنامج .

ولكم جزيل الشــــــــــــــــكر ووافـــــــــــر التحية

مهندس / محمد أحمد دسوقى


البرنامج الكامل للحصر الشامل المعدل2.rar​
​


----------



## salim salim (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيممشكور و جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamedanwar zedan (29 سبتمبر 2009)

_شكرا اخي العزيز علي هذا البرنامج الرائع .......................وجزاكم الله كل خير _
_واتمني لك دوام النجاح والتقدم_​


----------



## assem73 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شاكرين لك المجهود وبارك لك الله


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*الرياض السعودية*

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك مع الامل عند تطوير البرنامج الاخذ فى الاعتبار وسائل التحقق من البيانات حيث يبدو من التصميم براعتكم فى استخدام الاكسل فمثلا عدم قبول البرنامج لابعاد الخرسانة المسلحة عند زيادتها عن الخرسانة العادية فى القواعد ومايشابهها وكذلك من الافضل توحيد الوحدات حيث ان المستخدمين للبرنامج لن يصعب عليهم التعامل مع وحدة واحدة ولتكن المتر مع وافر التحية لمجهودكم الطيب


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز مجهود اكثر من هائل بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

ولكن هل هناك حل فى حالة وجود حديد مكسح؟

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ahmedsh (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا*

أشكرك على مجهودك الرائع ومشاركتك المتميزه


----------



## ahmedsabry1 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*ألف شكر ياغالى*

شكر االى كل من يريد الفاده للجميع ولا يبخل على احد


----------



## odwan (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع ومشكور جداً
لف شكر وتقبل تحياتي ومروري


----------



## ali abdullah (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً أخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج


----------



## ali abdullah (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا لهذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## غريب الطباع (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير ..........وأن شاء الله نسمع منك المزيد


----------



## descovery_2000 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز
بارك الله بك





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ابوفيصل2007 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bohlal (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابا حنان (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## mustafasas (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد ابو صالح (2 أكتوبر 2009)

تحية وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## غريب الطباع (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .................موضوع شيق مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## ahmad.ewida (5 أكتوبر 2009)

many thanksss ))


----------



## تالين (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز


----------



## bat eng (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## bat eng (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي عند تجربتي للبرنامج وجدت اننا نحتاج لزيادة عدد الصفوف لان مثلا قمت بتطبيق البرنامج علي مشروع لدي بالمكتب
فوجدت ان لدي 17 صف سملات في حين البرنامج يتيح لي استخدام 12 فقط
وايضا لاتوجد خانه العدد كباقي صفحات البرنامج


----------



## bomayar (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أخى العزيز bat eng السملات بالذات وكحالة خاصة تكون غالبا متشابهة فى أبعاد مقطعها وتسليحها والإختلاف الوحيد بينها يكون فى طولها على لوحة المسقط الأفقى للقواعد وعليه فيمكنك تجميع الأطوال للقطاعات المتشابهة فى أبعاد القطاع الخرسانى والتسليح وبذلك سوف يتوفر معك خانات .
وإذا مالزم الأمر وشغلت جميع الخانات فيمكنك بعد طباعة الجدول الممتلئ كتابة رقم 2 أمام رمز المجموعة أعلى يسار الجدول وبداية جدول جديد بعد مسح البيانات السابقة .


----------



## mh1234eg (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزيل الشــــــــــــــــكر ووافـــــــــــر التحية​*


----------



## mostapham (8 أكتوبر 2009)

و الله يا أخي لعمل جيد ، مشكور جدآ


----------



## hossam rabe3 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

:63::63::63:هلا ولله كتير احنا متشكرين لألك ولله لك عيونى وتكرم على ها الأخلاق الحميده الجميله


----------



## محمد مبارك عمر (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أحييك على هذا المجهود الرائع وأثابك الله عنا كل خير ...
1- عند حفظ البرنامج على جهازى جائتنى رساله تفيد بأنه يجب على شراء هذه النسخه خلال 40 يوم من تاريخ التحميل ...

2- أعتقد أن هنالك خطأ فى حساب الكميه المكعبه للخرسانه المسلحه للقواعد ....

3- بالنسبه لحديد التسليح هل نقوم بكتابة عدد الحديد الموجود بالقاعده أم إجمالى الطول بالمتر للقاعده الواحده مثلا ....


----------



## المساااااح (28 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أبو يمن (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع فعلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود كبير يستحق التقدير ..وفقك الله..


----------



## ma7joob (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك
واساله تعالى ان يمن علينا بنصر الاسلام والمسلمين 
انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## علي القماري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

_*عمل رائع مع لم أجربه بعد حزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لكل عمل صالح *_


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ، جهد مميز من مهندس مميز 
وأذكر نفسى وإياك بحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " إذا مات إبن آدم إنقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له " 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عائشة البكري (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
جزاك الله خيرا . معلومات مفيدة جا و عملية ..استطعت الاستفادة منها 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك...ورزقك من خير الدنيا و الاخرة
م. عائشة البكري


----------



## النجاري (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله خير
جاري التحميل


----------



## اياد محمد بيرقدار (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/غيلان (4 نوفمبر 2009)

_جزاك الله خير اخي_ bomayar


----------



## esraa qudah (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك برنامج اكثر من رائع ومفيد جداااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا شكرا على جهودك وافادة الجميع


----------



## aziz009 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

:75:.:7:


----------



## hassan awaden (4 نوفمبر 2009)

Ya a5y 
gazak allah kol 5eer


----------



## م.مدني (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمرو دعدور (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشا وربنا يقدرنا ونرد الهديه


----------



## massalma (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mash1 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.بنت السعدي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي على مجهودك الرائع 
هلي ان اطلب منك طلب وهو اعطائي المعادلات الخاصة بحساب كميات حديد التسليح مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدالله مرزوق (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجد1111 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك ياأخي علي هذا العمل الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا لكل انسان يريد ان يفيد الناس*​


----------



## كريم الدمياطى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/حسن كامل (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل الخير بين يديك


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## majid a (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج جزاك الله خير


----------



## mkosam-eng (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على العمل الرائع و سوف تجرى المتابعة من قبل استاذ دكتور في علم الهندسة المدنية و ذلك لغرض تطوير 
البرنامج و ما الى ذلك و ارجو على ان لا يفهم عرضي بشكل سيء و انما لغرض التطوير و المساعدة مع الشكر و التقدير.


----------



## nawalid6 (10 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا تم التحميل وسنقوم بتجريبه والتنبيه لاي ملاحظات


----------



## robalabib (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مش لاقي (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## علياء على حمدى (9 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا اخي العزيز علي هذا البرنامج الرائع _


----------



## a7med 3ed (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا الملف فعلا رائع فى توفير الوقت والمجهود


----------



## العراقية1 (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر اخي على هذا البرنامج


----------



## خليفة الكمونى (9 فبراير 2010)

*مزيد من التألق*

بارك الله فيك فى ميزان حسناتك ومزيدا من الابداع والتألق


----------



## باسل خالد (11 فبراير 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (12 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك جدا


----------



## hammhamm44 (12 فبراير 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## أسامه أبوبكر (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (12 فبراير 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sico (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ma-tawa (17 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير أخي
وجعل هذا العمل في صحيفة حسناتك
حياك الله وبياك وبجنة الخلد أرضاك
وبارك لك وفيك وعليك ونصر أمتك على عدوي وعدوك
تقبل حبي لك في الله


----------



## hassanaki (17 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (17 مارس 2010)

والله بارك اله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kehh (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng solidad (7 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## معماريك (7 مايو 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (7 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع 
التوفيق الدائم


----------



## alymamdoh79 (18 مايو 2010)

*ارجو المعذرة*

بارك الله قيك ةاكثر من امثالك على هذا الجهد المبذول وارجو التوضيح بالنسبة لحساب السملات ولماذا عند كتابة حديد الكانات تظهر البيانات فى شكل تاريخ


----------



## طالب العلم jordan (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## m66666677 (18 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## همسه احمد (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام كرام (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام كرام (19 مايو 2010)

اين هو رابط التحميل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام كرام (19 مايو 2010)

وجدته اسف وشكرا اخواتي


----------



## محمود طه (19 مايو 2010)

اخى جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بن سلة (19 مايو 2010)

*اخي العزيز مجهود اكثر من هائل بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

ولكن هل هناك حل فى حالة وجود حديد مكسح؟

جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## khaled jaber (19 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز اود اتقدم الك بالشكر و التقدير على هذا العمل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## laiouni (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعت الله اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك و الله و لي التوفيق


----------



## engineer.medo43 (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## msoror (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Saeed.512 (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي ومشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/محمد حكور (9 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر ياغالى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TAHMEEL BARAMEG (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم وبرامجكم القيمة


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (27 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك*​_


----------



## وليد أنور دباب (29 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لك بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م الخواض (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود ارجو من اللة العلى القدير ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elmasry8 (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## modey110 (9 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## civil devel (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يسلمووووووووو


----------



## ابوحباجا (9 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## fady-z (9 أغسطس 2010)

بشكرك يا أخي على المجهود في تطوير العمل


----------



## leader2010 (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مدنى اكتوبر (12 سبتمبر 2010)

يا رب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك بجد اول برنامج اعجب بيه منظم وفهمته بسهوله وكان انا اللى عمله ربنا يكرمك يا رب يا بشمهندس


----------



## هيثم البطل (12 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ايدك وجذاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

حفظك الله بخير وعافية.


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يستركدنيت وأخرة ان شاء الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا على مجهودكم هذا وجعله (تعالى) في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## maae (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مجهود مشكور*

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل
حقا انه مجهود رائع 
جاري التحميل ،،،،،،
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتي
أخوك م. مائي​


----------



## Jamal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx


----------



## akram621 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## أبوحاتم الغمراوي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حفظ الله علي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بورك فيكم يا معشر المهندسين واسال الله ان يجعل جزاءكم الجنة


----------



## م حسام (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مدني ربيع (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

لا شك في انك قد قمت بجهد كبير لتنفيذ مثل هذا البرنامج. فشكرا لأنك قبلت ان نشاركك نتائج جهدك.


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الله فهد (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zzaghal (1 فبراير 2011)

ما شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو العطا (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وازادك من علمه


----------



## khezzari (2 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا اخي العزيز علي هذا البرنامج الرائع .......................وجزاكم الله كل خير 
واتمني لك دوام النجاح والتقدم​*​


----------



## saidelsayedab (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله في مجهودك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م / احمد البغدادى (2 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عوض الخضر (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نهاد الكروي (5 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## daliamf (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed arfa (12 فبراير 2011)

*شاكرين لك المجهود وبارك لك الله*​


----------



## القناص السوداني (24 فبراير 2011)

اكرمك الله وجعله الله فى موازين حسناتك وغفر لوالديك


----------



## eng-shaima (24 فبراير 2011)

صراحة اول مرة اشوف برنامج حصر الكميات بهذه الدقة والترتيب مشكور اخي


----------



## مسترستيل (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وبارك لله فيك 
الا توجد لديكم كتب خاصة بحساب الكميات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وتم التحميل


----------



## ebnsaad (24 فبراير 2011)

اريد كتب مساحة


----------



## engmhelal (11 يونيو 2011)

جزالك الله خير الجزاء
وبارك الله في عملك 
وجزاك عنه الخير الوفير


----------



## احمد محسن2007 (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## drdor88 (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وادخلك الجنة مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا
وغفر لك ولوالديك ومتعك الله بالصحة والعافية وسعادة في الدنيا والاخرة وافادك بعلمك ورفعك 
وربنا يعطينا مثل اخلاقك وعلمك الذي بذلته لنا
لك مني كل الشكر


----------



## hamada_top1 (1 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا اخي العزيز*


----------



## م.عطا (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## m_alaa5411002 (3 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## drafts (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع
اخي الكريم عندي استفسار في الاتوكاد في امر scale


----------



## taher.medany (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور وربنا يكرمك يارب على هذا المجهود وان شاء قريبا سوف استخدمة في مشروع بصراحة جاء في وقتة


----------



## عادل الفيصل (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا و بارك لله فيك


----------



## مهندس صاوى (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل


----------



## mohammed gamal m (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (25 أغسطس 2011)

برنامج رائع ونشكر لك مجهودك الوافر وبالتوفيق


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك أخي على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## عبدالرزاق القبالي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شاكرين مجهودك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## شرف الديلمي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## حمدى الحربى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونامل في امدادنا بتطويرات البرنامج والي الامام دائما


----------



## abo-rwan (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير برنامج جميل


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سبايسي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما على علما


----------



## رضا العلي (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه االمشاركات المفيدة التي تخدم جميع المهندسين


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (3 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (4 يناير 2012)

thanxXxXx


----------



## muhhaned78 (9 يناير 2012)

أشكرك على مجهودك الرائع ومشاركتك المتميزه


----------



## himo (11 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا رائع


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## غسان الشفيع (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## Hishamtajeldeen (21 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## eng*aoudah (21 يناير 2013)

جهد رائع نشكرك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كيتوفان (21 يناير 2013)

_*جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع*_ :56:


----------



## محمد مصطفى عياد (26 يناير 2013)

_*سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم...
جزاك الله خير الجزاء.*_


----------



## الجيار 2020 (26 يناير 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بحب_ربنا (3 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس 1433 (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## adam-fars (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرا يا بشمهندس محمد فعلا هندسة بورسعيد انجبت رجالة امثال المهندس محمح الدسوقى جزاك الله كل خير اخوك احمد عبد القادر يارب تكون فاكرنى


----------



## adam-fars (14 يونيو 2013)

من فضلك يا بشمهندس انا محتاج ضرورى اى كتاب للقصبى لحساب الكميات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.3la2 (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## ادهم احمد على (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

:2:


----------



## م.طاهر (26 أغسطس 2013)

More than fantastic


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا اخى على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (29 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المصمم النابغة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبورك فيك


----------



## muhandescivil (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووور

:77:


----------



## ود العوض (6 فبراير 2014)

شكراً لك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## spook2013 (6 فبراير 2014)

شاكرين لك المجهود وبارك لك الله


----------



## body55 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراعلى هذا البرنامجiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kjelban (6 فبراير 2014)

نفعنا الله بعلمك و عملك اخي الكريم و تقبل الله دعائنا لك بالصحة و المعافاة الدائمه


----------



## تنوب قنوى (6 فبراير 2014)

ألف شكر وتحية لك على هذه المشاركة وهذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## عماد25 (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## modarnawa (23 مارس 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## aral (23 مارس 2014)

شكرا على الجهد الرائع وجارى التحميل


----------



## tameralgohary (25 مارس 2014)

moashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## ahmednafie (2 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## shadow designer (19 أغسطس 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## asshafey (2 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ماقدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## essa-92 (3 سبتمبر 2014)

​جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## eng.yousef84 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Firas (4 سبتمبر 2014)

obviously, you've invested a lot of time finishing this application, many thanks therefor..

could you please clarify, how to to insert more new pattern if we exceeded the fixed no. that you've provided!?


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (18 يناير 2015)

*بورك بك و عليك اخي*

جزاك الله كل خير اخي حبذا لو تتكرم برفع اي ملفات اخرى تعليمية او مساعدة في موضوع حصر الكميات و ما يخص تدقيق المخططات التنفيذية يسر الله عزوجل لك الخير حيثما كنت


----------



## سمير يحيى 977 (25 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (27 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## الاشعاع (1 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shams alafag (3 مارس 2015)

_شكرا اخي العزيز علي هذا البرنامج الرائع .......................وجزاكم الله كل خير_


----------

